# New Cruise Ship Pictures



## sammyspot (Sep 15, 2005)

HI JUST LETTING YOU ALL KNOW THAT I HAVE JUST POSTED NEW CRUISE SHIP PICTURES OF THE p.o.cruises artemis and check out my website at webshots there are further 40 pictures of this cruise liner here is the website address
http://community.webshots.com/user/mauretania1907
there you will fine pics of the 
pacific sky
artemis
Queen elizabeth 2
seven seas voyager
seven seas mariner
saga rose
C.Colombus
pacific sun
Discovery
crystal harmony
all photos are taken in the port of lyttelton christchurch new zealand
etc.................
thanks sammyspot


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

I find your Poll a little difficult to understand, seeing as she only became the ARTEMIS a few months ago. For those that are unaware, ARTEMIS was originally named ROYAL PRINCESS.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Sammy

Great way of multiple pics of sameship good pics as well

Paul UK


----------



## BMW Simon (Apr 13, 2004)

*Royal Princess*

See also my gallery for a couple of photos of Royal Princess in 1987 on her maiden world voyage at Brisbane, pity they changed her name really as she has the legacy of being launched by Princess Diana.

Simon.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats probably why they changed her name Simon.

Chris


----------

